

Piratebay Anti Sopa video - jritch
http://thepiratebay.org/
Apologies if this has been posted already but I couldn't see anything about it posted.  Thoughts?
======
desopa
New Anti-Sopa extension: <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/desopa/>

